# Auf 3 Bildschirme spielen!!!



## Clastron (23. August 2010)

Hallo, ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich hier richtig bin mit mein Thema. Wenn nicht bitte verschieben!!!.

Es geht darum, wie kann ich auf 3 Bildschirme zocken wie z.B COD ohne teuere Zusatzhardware.

Ich hab in diesen Forum schon mal einen Beitrag dafür gesehen wie man auf 3 Monitoren zocken kann, aber ich habs einfach nicht geschafft das hinzubekommen .

Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten wie eine Software die das ermöglicht ???

Grafikkarten: ASUS ATI Radeon 4870 X2
                  HIS ATI Radeon 4350

MFG


----------



## rabit (23. August 2010)

Ja dann versuch es mal mit Matrox wenn Du das unproblematisch und langfristig haben möchtest.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2010)

SoftTH nennt sich die Software Lösung.

MfG


----------



## Clastron (23. August 2010)

Das mit Matrox hatte ich schon gesehen aber das ist mir zu teuer und die Software SoftTH hatte ich auch schon gesehen aber das ist bei mir irgentwie nicht gegangen da haben anscheinend die Einstellungen nicht so gepasst. Das hatte ich nicht hinbekommen. Vielleicht könnte mir bei dieser Software emand helfen wie das funktioniert ?? PLS.


----------



## Clastron (24. August 2010)

geht das nicht auch mit einem Gaming Widescreen Fixer ????

Hie der link dazu:

http://www.mapmodnews.com/article.php/Gaming-Widescreen-Fixer


----------



## Clastron (24. August 2010)

Ich hab das jetzt mal soweit ausprobiert mit SoftTH und habs auch soweit hinbekommen. Nur mein Problem ist auf den rechten und linken Monitor wird das bild gezoomt angezeigt also das Bild ist näher als auf dem Hauptmonitor. Was muss ich da einstellen ?


----------



## Der Maniac (24. August 2010)

Du musst in SoftTH auch die größen des 2 und 3 monitors angeben, eigentlich sollten mindestens die beiden die gleiche auflösung haben, ideal wären alle drei... Und das das "gezoomed" ist, ist normal... um das wegzumachen musst du das FOV ändern, und das mögen die meisten Spiele net^^


----------



## Clastron (25. August 2010)

achso das finde ich jetzt einwenig schade das man das nicht weg machen kann


----------



## Falcon (3. September 2010)

Müsste man halt auch erst einmal wissen, was Du mit "gezoomed" meinst.

Optische Verzerrung? Wird das gesamte Bild Vert-? Laufen die seitlichen Monitore in einer falschen Auflösung?


----------



## Clastron (3. September 2010)

ja ich hab gemerkt das mein mittlere Monitor eine höhere Auflösung als die anderen beiden haben ^^ dadrum ist es auch so verzerrt


----------

